# Some old cokes



## tkputman (Nov 9, 2010)

Here are some of my old coke bottles.


----------



## ncbred (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice!  What towns are they from?


----------



## tkputman (Nov 25, 2010)

Most are from the North AL Southern Middle Tenn area -- Huntsville, Fayetteville, etc.


----------



## Coca Cola (Jun 17, 2011)

Gimme' Gimme!!!! I'm Jealous now.  []


----------

